# North Texas - Bermuda - First Soil Test



## texasdadbod (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey all, very new here and in the process of doing many different things to our lawn. 3 year old house, yard has been a mess in terms of leveling so that will be a summer project.

However, I got a soil test recently and discovered that I need 3 things. 8,000 square foot Bermuda yard.

Nitrogen - 0.9/1,000
Phosphorus - 2.2/1,000

pH - 8.0 Not Ideal

Here are my thoughts.

1. Put down 100 lbs of Milo 6-4-0 to get my Nitrogen in the sweet spot and continue to do so as it grows. (this brings down my P needs to 1.6lbs/1000)
2. Put down 28 lbs *all at once* 0-46-0 of Triple Phosphate to get in the sweet spot
3. Put down 2 lbs/1000 per the article on here (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165) in the growing months to address pH

My question is, is it okay to put down Phosphorus all at once or should I spread out? Thoughts anyone? Thanks all!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Hopefully @g-man will be by to help you apply his remediation guide and your soil test. In the meantime please don't drop that much P at one time.


----------



## texasdadbod (Apr 17, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hopefully @g-man will be by to help you apply his remediation guide and your soil test. In the meantime please don't drop that much P at one time.


very helpful, thanks @Ridgerunner I guess I'll space it out over 2-3 feedings


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH soil. This is typical for areas of Texas. I think it will be pointless to try to lower it with elemental sulfur. Use AMS as your nitrogen source.

Phosphorus is low and the rest looks ok. The normal rates is 1lb of P02/ksqft rolling month. There are multiple sources of P. Check the soil remediation guide for options.


----------



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

21-0-0 is what you need. Sulfur breaks down in to sulfuric acid ... the acid will lower your pH toward the sweet spot. Add lots of Humic acid, conditioning our soil will be turn-key.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

JBowen said:


> 21-0-0 is what you need. Sulfur breaks down in to sulfuric acid ... the acid will lower your pH toward the sweet spot. Add lots of Humic acid, conditioning our soil will be turn-key.


Actually the sulfur in AMS doesn't do anything to the soil pH. The nitrogen releases hydrogen that lowers the soil pH.


----------



## capscrazy (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey there. Which lab did you send your test?


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Frankly would not be overly concerned with your high PH. Unless you want to remove a ton of material it's very likely you've got so much limestone in/under you that you're in a losing fight. My CA #'s are roughly the same and I really don't have any issues.

Maintain your P & K. I use AMS as it pairs well with the high PH and is very cost effective.


----------

